# Model "H" value



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What would be a good price to pay for a Model "H" that is not siezed but not running? I'm looking for my first antique restoration project and this tractor will fit in the garage and should be simple to work on. Can these be found for $500-$750? Are they higher because of rarity or popularity?


----------

